# Bryco is (almost) 1!



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, we have a super busy 2 weeks coming up, his actual birthday is February 28th, but since the next two weekends are full with showing and bringing Leah home, I decided to do pics now  I love this little boy and he ADORES me hahaha. Kinda creepy how much he loves me :-D He is currently 4 lbs, give or take an ounce 





































































































White dogs are really hard to photograph at least for me, but I think these came out better than some of my other attempts lol.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Lovely photos and happy 1st birthday xx


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

He is GORGEOUS!! I love how perfectly white he is! Boy, does he know he is pretty or what? He works that camera!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

At least you can tell his eyes from the rest of him. try photographing leila. :laughing8: lol Now that's hard! 
He is so perfectly gorgeous!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Milosmum said:


> Lovely photos and happy 1st birthday xx


Thank you!  



jesuschick said:


> He is GORGEOUS!! I love how perfectly white he is! Boy, does he know he is pretty or what? He works that camera!!


Haha he is white...til we take him outside! 

He also might have a slight inkling he's pretty. But...the best thing about this dog is his personality.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

You can tell he has quite the personality, just by looking at those eyes!

He's such a little angel...


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY BRYCO 








Here's some birthday dancers for ya!!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Those pictures came out great!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

He is so cute! And so very white! I'd say "Happy Birthday" to him, but I don't celebrate. But I couldn't look at the pics and not comment..


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of the boy. You caught him in all his glory.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

kimr said:


> You can tell he has quite the personality, just by looking at those eyes!
> 
> He's such a little angel...


LOL I don't know if ANGEL is the right word...? But he DEFINITELY has quite a personality. He tries to suffocate people by sitting on their heads if they don't pay attention to them.




cherper said:


> HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY BRYCO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooo Bryco likes all those girls!



Joey's Dad said:


> Those pictures came out great!


Thank you!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Blondie87 said:


> He is so cute! And so very white! I'd say "Happy Birthday" to him, but I don't celebrate. But I couldn't look at the pics and not comment..


Haha...you don't celebrate? LOL that's ok, you still are allowed to look at the pictures 



Chiboymom said:


> Beautiful pictures of the boy. You caught him in all his glory.


Thanks! Ok so you have a task next weekend...when you see him you have to tell me if he looks the same size you expected him to from pictures, or bigger or smaller. I have always wondered that about him.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bryco!! Mwah!!

Kristi, he is absolutely gorgeous! He just gets better and better with age. You did a fantastic job with the photos. His coat is gleaming white...stunning!
If I were a handler and saw you two heading for the ring, I'd be very nervous! Lol!
Good luck with the shows, but I don't think you'll need it. 

Lola's birthday is also February 28th.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Happy almost 1 birthday, Bryco! He is so darn cute, and wow sooo snowy white! The photos are gorgeous, some of my very favorites of him that you've taken.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Happy Birthday Bryco!! Mwah!!
> 
> Kristi, he is absolutely gorgeous! He just gets better and better with age. You did a fantastic job with the photos. His coat is gleaming white...stunning!
> If I were a handler and saw you two heading for the ring, I'd be very nervous! Lol!
> ...


Ha ha, I hope I make the handlers nervous? JK but who knows... Thank you for the well wishes, and Happy Birthday to LOLA! How old will she be?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

foggy said:


> Happy almost 1 birthday, Bryco! He is so darn cute, and wow sooo snowy white! The photos are gorgeous, some of my very favorites of him that you've taken.


He is VERY white. The BAD thing about him being so white is even the tiniest bit of dirt shows up. Booo


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bryco you handsome boy you!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you! She will be five. She's my little love.  
Bryco will do great! Are you going to take pictures? I would love to see him in action.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bryco! Great pics!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy almost Birthday Bryco!
Hes looking awesome, so BRIGHT white. Very pretty boy


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He really is about the whitest dog I've ever seen. Its not just in photos he looks so white, either...he genuinely is like a neon white. It is definitely due to his diet and also his coat care and supplements, as I have not really seen too many other WHITE dogs this WHITE in the ring unless it is a white breed.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

So handsome! I really really really want a white chi, especially after seeing him. He makes me want a LC chi as well. Great pictures! Happy first birthday Bryco!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

rms3402 said:


> So handsome! I really really really want a white chi, especially after seeing him. He makes me want a LC chi as well. Great pictures! Happy first birthday Bryco!


Vanilla and chocolate  mmm yum! I never liked white chis at all, go figure that my first 2 show chis are white lol. They are very pretty though -- get one, so we all have more chis to look at :-D


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

You stunning little boy!!!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

He is so beautiful.  I love this boy. I am thinking since you are busy with Asia, you wouldn't notice if Bryco went missing... 
Happy Birthday, cutie pie.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRYCO!!! what a gorgeous little boy he is  stunning x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bryco

Hes such a lovely boy x


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

He's gorgeous!!! They grow up so fast  Happy Early Birthday Bryco!!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I think they came out great !

He's so cute happy barkday


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

***happy 1st birthday Bryco***


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow nearly a Year old already?! How time flies! Hes gorgeous! I can see a CH title on this boy! Happy Birthday Handsome!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> He's gorgeous!!! They grow up so fast  Happy Early Birthday Bryco!!!


They do grow up so fast  Makes me so sad. Although he was pretty rough to deal w/ as a puppy so...I am pleased with what a lovely boy he's grown into. Even if he never gets his CH title he is pleasing to look at ha ha ha.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy Bday Bryco. Hope it's special.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Happy 1st birthday Bryco! ccasion7: You're a gorgeous chihuahua!ccasion4:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Kristi, is that the Tiger Dreamz in ocelet? Is it as soft as the pink leopard one?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

foggy said:


> Kristi, is that the Tiger Dreamz in ocelet? Is it as soft as the pink leopard one?


The fur itself is as soft but the actual stuff the fur is stuck in is a good bit more stiff


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Kristi.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I didn't even realize you posted these here! haha Well like I said, I just loooove HIM! He is so beautiful and I love that little marking on his face. Makes me want to kiss the screen lol That's so sweet he's a mamas boy and how much he loves you awwww bless him!!! Happy Birthday Bryco you little cutie pie!


----------

